# افضل كتاب عن التبريد والتكييف شرح بطريقة مبسطة جدا



## star102030 (10 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة عاوز ردود علشان انا زعلان والرابط اهو

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/4688559/Refrigerationsystemcomponents.pdf.html*


----------



## فراس بشناق (10 مايو 2009)

thanks alot- we are looking for more informations


----------



## محمد شعبان صالح (10 مايو 2009)

ماتزعلش ياحبيبي وربنا يكرمك:1::1::77::60:


----------



## star102030 (11 مايو 2009)

*خلاص ياجماعة انا مش زعلان*

انتظرو مفاجئة كبري هتغير كتير من حياتكم


----------



## لقمان76 (11 مايو 2009)

ما تزعل ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخي


----------



## خالد رحمة (11 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير و يوفقك دايما


----------



## awaw45 (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيييييييييييييييز


----------



## AOUS110 (11 مايو 2009)

يسلمو حبيبي وناطرين مفاجئاتك


----------



## عبد الجبار (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور ومنتظرين مفاجاتك


----------



## afou2d (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## المنصورررررري (12 مايو 2009)

حبيبي الله يخليك يامبدع


----------



## zxcvb_nm (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولك الشكر والعرفان على هذا المجهود العظيم ونرجو المزيد


----------



## miltronique (13 مايو 2009)

star102030 قال:


> ياجماعة عاوز ردود علشان انا زعلان والرابط اهو
> 
> *http://www.ziddu.com/download/4688559/refrigerationsystemcomponents.pdf.html*


 
السلام عليكم
بصراحة أعجبني الكتاب لما رأيت الرسومات لكني لم أفهم شيء لأنه بالانجليزية التي لا اتقنها
وعند دخولي لهذا الموضوع تمنيت لو وجدت الكتاب بالعربي لان هذا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
و العرب لا تكون الا بالعربية فلما لا نترجم الكتب بالعربي للمهندسين العرب

سأحاول ان شاء الله ترجمته الى العربية ان وجدت متسعا من الوقت رغم أني لا أعرف من الانجليزية الا الحروف


----------



## falah hadi (13 مايو 2009)

اي كتاب عن التكييف والتبريد مرحلة متقدمة


----------



## بشير الصادق (13 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamadawa (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## assim (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا 
على هذا الكتاب وجازك الله خيرا


----------



## fmharfoush (15 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير و يوفقك دايما


----------



## محمد المدار (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياأخي العزيز وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (15 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخييييييييي


----------



## mohkoraym (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الكتاب


----------



## engboklos (16 مايو 2009)

dont woooooooooooooooooory


----------



## knarya (16 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا أخى وومتزعلش و إبتغى الاجر من الله افضل


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (17 مايو 2009)

thanx alot.....................


----------



## laidabadi (17 مايو 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks alot sir


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (18 مايو 2009)

متشكرييييييييين حبيبي ............


----------



## السيد نور الدين (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ايه النجم الاوحد


----------



## ممدوح فوزى (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## النجم مصر (18 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## وائل عبده (19 مايو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير و يوفقك دايما*​


----------



## omar_othman (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ananadir (2 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك جدا وارجو وووك لا تزعل منا فنحن حبايبك


----------



## maysem (2 يونيو 2009)

star102030 قال:


> ياجماعة عاوز ردود علشان انا زعلان والرابط اهو
> 
> *http://www.ziddu.com/download/4688559/refrigerationsystemcomponents.pdf.html*


 مششششششككككككوووووووووووور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررر 
وتسلم على الموضوع .........................


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بطل


----------



## mech_design77 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على المجهود الطيب ...


----------



## mech_design77 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوور .......................


----------



## عبد الفتاح شيخ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك ونتظر المزيد


----------



## sammmy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saladeen70 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك لك ويبارك فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

متزعلشى خالص ومشكوووور جدا على الكتاب وياسيدى ان نقلتهولك على ملتقى هندسة التبريد والتكييف لأنه تابع لهذه المادة وليس لملتقى الميكانيكا العام
واشكراك كثيرا على ذلك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو كتاب رائع


----------



## محمود صلاح حماد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله ونحن بانتظار المفاجأة


----------



## جاد الكريم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك كتاب جميل


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور بعد قلبي


----------



## على عنبه (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بيض الله وجهك
ولكن اين المفاجاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_akk20 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الصراحة كتاب مفيد وجزاكم الله خيرا ونتمني الجديد والجميل دائما والتواصل
أخوك مهندس كهرباء تحكم من مصر
مصمم ماكينات كهربيا باستخدام وحدات plc
ومبرمج plc


----------



## محمد شعبان عباس (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الدال على الخير كفاعله:77:


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## eng ammori (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا العضو الجديد eng ammori 
انتظروني سأفيدكم بمعلومات جيدة انشاء الله


----------



## خالد911 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ا


----------



## نجيب الهتار (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you so much brother


----------



## waelsayed (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iraqi2999 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك قبل ما اشوف الكتاب


----------



## اب جقادو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ووفقك


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## معتصم الوطن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

يديك العافية يا حبيب


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يااخي ولا تزعل حالك بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبن رشد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## wael22009 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هده الكتاب يسلمو


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر على مجهود*

مجهودك رائع شكرا لك والى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ما فتح عندي


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا باشمهندس


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ولا تزعل يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو يديك


----------



## bujanah (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب التخصصي المفيد


----------



## رامى ابو ادم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## سليم الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

_كل عام وانتم بخير الاخوة الاعزاء:59::63::14::1:_


----------



## المتولى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خبرا


----------



## مازن الخاقاني (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الكتاب القيم ولتكون زعلان لان ننتظر مشاركات اكثر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تضعه على الفور شيرد ليسهل تحميله 
الرابط لايعطي شيئا 
و عموما جزاكم الله خيرا 
و دعوة لكل من لديه كتب صدرت عن الجامعات العراقية في مجال التكييف و الهندسة الميكانيكية في فترة ماقبل الغزو أن يعمل لها مسح ضوئي و يرفعها على الفور شيرد و لما يقرأها الزملاء ح يعرفوا قيمتها و قيمة من كتبوها و ان كانوا احياء فلهم التحية و انكانوا من الضحايا فلهم الرحمة و الغفران بما تركوه من علم ينتفع به


----------



## plak (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود33 (1 يناير 2010)

معتازين كتاب العالم خالد الجودي للتبريد


----------



## osama32 (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا أخي
علي هذا الكتاب
المفيد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hamwikhalas (21 فبراير 2010)

حبيبي في الله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## wael1989 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا جميل


----------



## بسيوني حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الكتاب*​


----------



## المغربي5 (22 فبراير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## حسام كردي (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يالنجم
بارك الله فيه​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إيمان بالله (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك الله يبارك فيك ويجعلك من أهل الجنة


----------



## _-ToXiC-_ (6 يوليو 2010)

7abibiiiiiiii


----------



## ريح بالك (6 يوليو 2010)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heshamcall (30 سبتمبر 2010)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,v []h


----------



## heshamcall (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## tamerwael2003 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اقل كلمة ممكن اقولها (شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرأ)


----------



## elomda_5 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## اشرف 2010 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اشرف 2010 (25 يناير 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## حسام محمد (25 يناير 2011)

يسلمو ايديك يا باشا


----------



## محمد سعيد شما (26 يناير 2011)

thankyou


----------



## amr fathy (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور حبيبنا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

حبيبنا


----------



## حسن-12 (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## goor20 (27 يناير 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## المارد الجبار (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## shanoon77 (28 فبراير 2013)

thank you 100000000000000000


----------



## 2020khaled (1 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير و يوفقك دايما


----------



## ibrahim9 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 مارس 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikal007 (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------

